

Big Wins Processing Big Data: Behind the Scenes with Big Data at Torbit - voidlogic
http://torbit.com/blog/2013/02/19/big-data-at-torbit/

======
pwittrock
fwiw: there is a pretty cool paper on abstractions over mapreduce to make life
simpler: <http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1806638>

------
dsl
Go is awesome. :)

------
perryg
Solid write up. What were the advantages/disadvantages to writing a DB engine
in Golang vs C++ or Java

~~~
voidlogic
Both Go and Java are more likely going to have a faster development cycle for
many developers than C++ and are less likely to have memory management bugs
because they are garbage collected and memory safe[1]. Compared to many
languages like Ruby, Python, etc all three of those are "high performance"
languages. With a lot of optimization C++ has the potential to probably be the
"fastest" solution. It all comes down to balancing execution performance,
memory efficiency and development maintenance efforts.

While Go is a young language, I find working in it to be extremely productive,
it makes concurrency easy to implement and get right, and produces application
with good run-time characteristics.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_safe>

------
wookietrader
ATLAS is a very bad name to pick; it's already taken when it comes to
numerical data processing.

~~~
voidlogic
It is just an internal project name. If we open source the map reduce library
we can always rename it.

